
Why Your Social Website Should Support OpenID - raganwald
http://avdi.org/devblog/2008/04/12/why-your-social-website-should-support-openid/
======
mechanical_fish
The fact that this person can make both of these arguments simultaneously
makes me chuckle:

 _I don’t have to spend even a millisecond wondering about how good their
password security protocols are..._

...

 _I don’t have to use some 3rd-party program or Firefox extension to generate
and manage random password, only to be locked out when I have to access the
site from a public terminal and my thumbdrive is in my other pants._

If I'm going to be typing passwords on a public terminal, the last thing I
want to be using is OpenID. With OpenID, the keyboard sniffer running on that
public terminal sends _all_ of my logins to the Russian mafia, not just one.

